# Crate Training/ House Breaking...



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

OK, I have had many foster pups and done quite well with crate training and house breaking. Chesney is going to be 5 months old soon and is neither. I can take him out for hours and he wont pee outside( will poop outside tho) and as soon as he comes back in he will either pee on the floor or if hes back in his crate he will pee in there. The crate is small enough for him just to turn around in. He doesnt care if he sleeps in it. Any ideas would be great! Cleanikng crates all day and giving baths multi times are day are getting real old.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have had one or two fosters who would not potty outside at the beginning. I would spend literally 30-40 minutes walking around with them saying "go potty" over and over and as soon as I would bring them inside, they would pee and/or poop. It's even tougher when they are going in their crate.

Have you tried tethering him to you? That is the only suggestion I can come up with.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

fostermom said:


> I have had one or two fosters who would not potty outside at the beginning. I would spend literally 30-40 minutes walking around with them saying "go potty" over and over and as soon as I would bring them inside, they would pee and/or poop. It's even tougher when they are going in their crate.
> 
> Have you tried tethering him to you? That is the only suggestion I can come up with.


Yes and , he still peed in the house.... I was in the kitchen doing something and he was standing right next to me and just took there and peed.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Blush did that as a pup, one day I got completely fed up with her & all of my training when right out the door! I popped her on her little butt & told her "no" much louder than I should have. she hasn't had an accident since.

When he potties in the house; make sure you soak some of it up, take the rag & him outside. put it in the grass & make him smell it. then party party party like he just did it out there. don't let him see you clean up the indoor messes.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> Yes and , he still peed in the house.... I was in the kitchen doing something and he was standing right next to me and just took there and peed.


has he been tested for UTI or bladder infection? that is just so unusual...


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> has he been tested for UTI or bladder infection? that is just so unusual...


 Good suggestion! I never even thought of that. I do find that my male puppies are tougher to potty train than my females. I am not sure why.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Gosh, I am no expert...*



Maggies mom said:


> OK, I have had many foster pups and done quite well with crate training and house breaking. Chesney is going to be 5 months old soon and is neither. I can take him out for hours and he wont pee outside( will poop outside tho) and as soon as he comes back in he will either pee on the floor or if hes back in his crate he will pee in there. The crate is small enough for him just to turn around in. He doesnt care if he sleeps in it. Any ideas would be great! Cleanikng crates all day and giving baths multi times are day are getting real old.


I, of all people, am no expert. But, I have a creative mind. So here goes-- maybe he got disciplined for peeing so *he only does it when no one is looking *and he feels safe. Have you tried NOT letting him know you are watching outside? You can check his underbelly to see if he is damp, try to locate the wet spot on the lawn, and then Party, Party, and Party!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

SoGolden said:


> I, of all people, am no expert. But, I have a creative mind. So here goes-- maybe he got disciplined for peeing so *he only does it when no one is looking *and he feels safe. Have you tried NOT letting him know you are watching outside? You can check his underbelly to see if he is damp, try to locate the wet spot on the lawn, and then Party, Party, and Party!


I actually let him loose out in the yard with the other dogs and go around to the side of the house and watched from there..


As for a Uti we are going to have him checked, but his brother is the same way, doesnt mean they both cant have one. I have even let him have the freedom of the dog door , so its not like he doesnt have access to outside.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

me again... do you have him on a schedule for food, water, walk? Input determines output (amount, timing, and location)


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

SoGolden - she seemed to indicate that he peed right next to her while she was standing attached to him, so it might not be the "no don't look". 

I would definitely rule out the medical before going to behavioral. Moxie had accidents at night and in her crate and she was so embarrassed and I found out it was little seizure activity...or at least that's what we've determined by process of elimination


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Gosh, this would be frustrating. Lucky was still not dependable at five months. He would still smell a previous spot and automatically pee. But he did "know" that he should go outside.

Perhaps if she was to hear a firmer word if she did it inside.....

For Lucky the "smell test" was so important. If it smelled like pee then it was to be peed on.

Good luck. I know you done this zillions of times and you must be frustrated.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lucky's mom said:


> Gosh, this would be frustrating. Lucky was still not dependable at five months. He would still smell a previous spot and automatically pee. But he did "know" that he should go outside.
> 
> Perhaps if she was to hear a firmer word if she did it inside.....
> 
> ...


very frustrating, all the other pups once they learned the dog door, they very rarely had accidents in the house and they *never *peed in there crates....


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Maggies mom said:


> very frustrating, all the other pups once they learned the dog door, they very rarely had accidents in the house and they *never *peed in there crates....


What is this puppy's story? Could this behavior come from his background?


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Lucky's mom said:


> What is this puppy's story? Could this behavior come from his background?


A sister had a female, other sister had male and they bred them. Im thinking they didnt attempt to crate train them or house break them.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm betting they were kept in too small an area and had no choice about peeing where they layed.

I can sympathize, EVERY puppy I have fostered did this. It did get better with total hands on house training. No freedom at all in the house, picked up and carried outside and encouraged to go until they peed. I did put down puppy pads or a thick towel in the crate to soak it up until they started holding it, that helped with not having to bathe them every day multiple times. Taking the pad outside and having them go where they smelled their own pee did help.

Good luck, he will get it, it just takes a lot longer for puppies that have been left in cages like mine were.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Is Chesney's brother and sister potty trained? Sweet Katie had potty problems due to when they spaded her it affected her bladder. We put her on estrogen and this helped, however, she had to go out every 3-4 hours.


----------



## wagondog (Aug 24, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I'm betting they were kept in too small an area and had no choice about peeing where they layed.
> 
> I can sympathize, EVERY puppy I have fostered did this. It did get better with total hands on house training. No freedom at all in the house, picked up and carried outside and encouraged to go until they peed. I did put down puppy pads or a thick towel in the crate to soak it up until they started holding it, that helped with not having to bathe them every day multiple times. Taking the pad outside and having them go where they smelled their own pee did help.
> 
> Good luck, he will get it, it just takes a lot longer for puppies that have been left in cages like mine were.


 Mylissyk has the secret!
The key to all most successful crating is to pick the dog up (if you can) and carry him outside, never letting him touch the floor. If he eliminates...praise. If not carry back to crate and deposit him in the crate for a short time (watch to see tell tale signs of wanting to eliminate) then repeat the aforementioned drill.


----------

